# Tap Water? Bottled, Boiled? "Spring"?



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm just curious if anyone gives their bird a special type of water? I either give Jasper Boiled water, or Deer Park. Does anyone see something wrong with tap water? I personally try to stay away from it...I just like my water in a bottle.. So I give my baby what I would drink. Not pop of course though...

Also is the water room temperature, or cold? I give it cold at first and when I change the water he knows it's fresh water and doesn't seem to mind it cold, but of course it warms up a bit after a while.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I personally use a Brita filter pitcher. I prefer that water for my drinking also. I'm not fond of water. I believe the "city" water has too much chlorine in it and not at all good for the birds. The bottled drinking water is okay also. My tiel also will drink it cold when I first put it in.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for your reply! It's interesting to know others feel the way I do about the City or tap water.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

we have our own well, but I also use my brita water pitcher to drink from and to use for the animals. I trust my well water but don't trust what is in the pipes...


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I use a Pur water filter on my faucet. I hate the smell of the chlorine in the water. Also like to have filtered water for my dogs. They are 11 and have never had tap water. I use it for the birds also, much better for them. there are to many chemicals in the water direct from the tap.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies so far! Interesting to see a common trend.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I drink tap water, and I also give Earl and Little Bill tap water. They also love it cold or room temperature, if its been in there for a while. The tap water here is yummy, when I say yummy I mean clean (the water here is good!) Its also good because water doesn't really have a taste, does it, not here anyways! :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

My two love it really cold, I change their water three or four times a day and as soon as I bring their dish back in, both of them like to have a couple of mouthfuls. lol. I use tap water, but the water we have here is really good.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I use tap water but we have a filter right on our water pipe in the basement. The breeder where I got Spike told me not to use tap water because of the chlorine.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I boil water, put it in the freezer then give it to them, obviously when it's not frozen but it'll nice and cold. But I have to change both waters in each 2 cages about 3 times a day, sometimes more.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I give them tap water (with liquid vitamin supplements two days a week), but occasionally I'll give them flat soda water because Harley seems crazy about it. If he sees I have soda water, he tries to dive into the glass, but I don't want him ingesting bubbles. I know it can give rats a bad tummy ache and I always assumed it would do the same thing for birds, which is why I make sure it's room temperature and flat.


----------



## jacqueline (Nov 23, 2008)

here where i live in scotland we have the most lovely tap water in the world and mine does fine on it


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

jacqueline said:


> here where i live in scotland we have the most lovely tap water in the world and mine does fine on it


I figured somebody had too!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Tap water is safe and it tastes pretty good where I live. But it tastes even better if it's filtered, so I use a Pur filter for my drinking water and the birds' water too.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Ijust use tap water, i fill a gallon jug and let it sit and it gets some of the Clorine out that the city puts in, works for me...be happy.


----------

